# 4ever root and warranties



## jfluss (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm new at the rooting thing. I have a bionic I need to send for repairs, but I figured I'd root and backup with titanium before doing so, and unroot. I have .893, all regular OTA updates. I saw that the 4ever root method should work, but what I couldn't find anywhere was whether 4ever root leaves something on the phone that might lead verizon to deny my warranty. How would I get rid of it? Does Pete's tools fully wipe it off?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

I sent in a phone and just did the forever root back to stock option and didn't root after and got no flack from VZW. if using a pc it asks if your phone is unbootable select Y and let it redo the system then quit before rooting it again. on a mac it gives options just choose the right one


----------



## debrad0307 (Jan 4, 2012)

ANY kind of root is going to void your warranty. Verizon may not have said anything to you rkuhldude77 but 90% of the time they will deny the phone because of the root. that is a risk you have to take. if you REALLY need to send Verizon your phone then I would UNROOT it and send it in. you might also wanna remove your SD card because there will be root files on that too. So I would UNROOT, remove the SD card, send it to verizon and get it repaired. once your get your phone back you can also forever root your phone with no issue.


----------



## jfluss (Jan 3, 2012)

I know that I have to unroot it before I send it back. My question, and I think you may have answered it, was what kind of stuff is left behind be 4ever root? If it's just stuff on the sd card, then wiping that before I send it back is easy.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

If you unroot it before you send it back, no one at Verizon is going to search specifically for a file that has modified lines signifying forever root. Rooting also does NOT install anything to your SD card.


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

4everoot makes a 3 line edit to the bottom of /system/bin/mount-ext3.sh and all you have to do to remove it is to take out those 3 lines and save the file and reboot. You must do this while you are still rooted, obviously.

Another way would be to just flash the full FXZ that was just released for 5.5.893.
This will leave you completely stock and unrooted afterwards, if you have never run the .5.9.901 update.

If you have run .901 then you just flash the cdt.bin for .901 after the full FXZ and reboot and you will be fine.


----------



## jfluss (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool, thanks. I'm not the most fluent in development lingo, what is FXZ? And feel free to just link it to somewhere if you know someplace that explains it well.
Also, what app would I use to make that kind of an edit?


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

FXZ is a term that is now commonly used to refer to the Full XML.zip that have been released that are a complete set of fastboot images to restore a phone to stock. They are designed for use with RSD Lite but can be flashed as individual images with fastboot.

They are available right here and you would use Root Explorer or another root enabled file explorer to edit mount-ext3.sh manually if desired.


----------



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

debrad0307 said:


> ANY kind of root is going to void your warranty. Verizon may not have said anything to you rkuhldude77 but 90% of the time they will deny the phone because of the root. that is a risk you have to take. if you REALLY need to send Verizon your phone then I would UNROOT it and send it in. you might also wanna remove your SD card because there will be root files on that too. So I would UNROOT, remove the SD card, send it to verizon and get it repaired. once your get your phone back you can also forever root your phone with no issue.


I may not have been clear but I unrooted and only sent the phone itself back so it was complete stock and i kept the sd card and stuff. VZW actually tells you to keep that stuff anyway.


----------

